# Should I get a German Shepard?



## Banana-Man (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi guy, I'm new to this forum. I never had a dog before, this would be my first dog. I was looking to buy a cat but I game across this three month old female German Shepard puppy. She was INCREDIBLY friendly. She sat on my lap for a good 10 minutes and wagged his tail intensely. So, I decided I want her. I'm living with my parents and since our house is under renovation, we are living in an small apartment (roughly 17,000 square feet). In about a year, I'll be going off to college. The four colleges I'm applying to all have increadebly small dorms so I'll defiantly rent (maybe buy) a place near the college but they would still be small. Would a German Shepard be a bad dog for me? I can defiantly take them out for a run every day (maybe even two runs). Should I get Filo (I already name her) or should I leave him for a more fit human?


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Dogs, especially puppies, need more than just exercise. They need a lot of training and your time. I would not recommend a puppy if you're going to college. College is a time when you'll be figuring out who you are and what you want to do for the rest of your life, not to mention the college social life. Having a dog with you will definitely hold you back from participating in as much as you could have. Now, if you don't mind giving up an active social life and being home a lot, then maybe. I realize everyone is different. But if you're looking for the "college experience" then no, don't do it.

Besides, the fastest way to make friends in college is to live in the dorms for a year.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend a GSD for a college going student. I mean it partially depends on your major, what type of college you're going to (sounds like a state or university level one because you'll be on campus *assumption*)...and your ability to manage your time as well as your dedication to your studies...

MAYBE a small, older dog would be better (?). But IMO it's time for you to focus on your education (if college is a priority for you). You're young. You'll have plenty of time in the future to raise a puppy. And believe me, puppies are easy to get attached to even though it may feel like right now you found a fitting one.


----------



## Banana-Man (Jul 13, 2014)

Zeeva said:


> I wouldn't recommend a GSD for a college going student. I mean it partially depends on your major, what type of college you're going to (sounds like a state or university level one because you'll be on campus *assumption*)...and your ability to manage your time as well as your dedication to your studies...
> 
> MAYBE a small, older dog would be better (?). But IMO it's time for you to focus on your education (if college is a priority for you). You're young. You'll have plenty of time in the future to raise a puppy. And believe me, puppies are easy to get attached to even though it may feel like right now you found a fitting one.


 I (hopefully, if my interests don't change) will be majoring in molecular-bio and physics. I'll be applying to 4 good schools and a safe school; Harvard, Yale, MIT, and Stanford. The safe school (I hope I don't have to go there) is UCB. 

I don't really expect myself to study a whole lot. Yes, I'll be a college student but I'll still have lots of time to spend with her. My main concern is that would an apartment be to small for a German Shepard? I probably can groom her a few times a week, would that be too little to maintain a clean and hairless apartment? I have a mini lab in my room, would she jump on the desk and break stuff? 

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I went to school for engineering and biology and there wasn't a chance in heck I would have had time for a GSD. Especially living in an apartment- where you will have to dedicate even more time to them. I would, at the very least, wait a couple of years until you have a better idea of what your course load entails.

From one over-achiever to another, I guarantee you... you are grossly underestimating your work load.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

It would be difficult to go to college full time and care for the dog. I just finished an accelerated course and I had very little time to care for my dogs. Thankfully my husband took over for me, but if it was my sole responsibility my school work and grades would have suffered. My dogs come first.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm just distracted by 17000 sqft being small...lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Audie1 (May 31, 2014)

lauren43 said:


> I'm just distracted by 17000 sqft being small...lol


Well, to the Sultan of Brunei, that is a broom closet


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

lauren43 said:


> I'm just distracted by 17000 sqft being small...lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Lol and a few other things in this thread


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Banana-Man said:


> Harvard, Yale, MIT, and Stanford. The safe school (I hope I don't have to go there) is UCB.
> [...]
> My main concern is that would an apartment be to small for a German Shepard?


As a proud alumna of one of those schools, may I humbly suggest researching how to spell the breed name? 

My DH, a Caltech alumnus, just observed that he would expect students at MIT to write about "Shepards." Just sayin'.... Sorry, we couldn't help it--the MIT/Caltech rivalry is deep--esp. in the Physics Dept.

As to your question: no, you won't have time for a dog. At any of those schools, if you fail to immerse yourself in all that they have to offer in order to spend a lot of time goofing off with a dog, you'll have wasted an opportunity. If you do things properly, you'll soon be very, very busy with extracurricular activities, brilliant friends who inspire you, independent research, and advanced seminars. 

Moreover, living in an apt. in Cambridge or New Haven with a dog in winter would be positively dreadful at your age. Living with a dog in Palo Alto or Berkeley would be marginally better because of the weather, but you still won't have time for it. All four of those cities also have very tight housing markets, so finding a rental with a dog would be difficult -- unless you don't mind living in a sketchy area, far from campus. The best social life will be on campus, in the dorms, your Freshman year. Don't underestimate how worth knowing your fellow students may be. One of the most important aspects attending an elite institution is sharing ideas with the great minds all around you--and that as often as not happens over a beer on a Sunday afternoon as in the library during a study session. You'll miss out on that if you have to spend the day training or exercising the dog because it's been cooped up all week.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol Magwart, it took me some self control not to comment on the spelling and grammar. I think the safe school will be the reality. That's if all this isn't made up which is sounds like it is.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

I am a Nigerian prince temporary stuck in Connecticut while my new palace is getting build. I am shipping in Caesar Milan to take care of my German She_ff_erd.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Hm.. Popcorn anyone ?


----------



## Banana-Man (Jul 13, 2014)

Magwart said:


> As a proud alumna of one of those schools, may I humbly suggest researching how to spell the breed name?
> 
> My DH, a Caltech alumnus, just observed that he would expect students at MIT to write about "Shepards." Just sayin'.... Sorry, we couldn't help it--the MIT/Caltech rivalry is deep--esp. in the Physics Dept.
> 
> ...


Now that I think of it, you guys are probably right. I have no idea what is awaiting me at college. Getting an pet could be really damaging both to my "college experience" and to her. I guess I'll wait for after college to get a dog. 

And for the people concerned about my typo, I'm on my phone and it has god awful auto-correct. 

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It depends on what kind of person you are and how much money you have. 

I worked full time and went to school full time and commuted 2 hours each day: 30 minutes to work, 1:10 minutes to school, 50 minutes home. At the very last quarter I added a puppy, and I did not do right by that pup. I should've waited.

But, if you don't have to work to support yourself, and the puppy is a year old before you head off to college, then you may have enough time. In fact, you may have more time than any time in the near future after graduation. I mean, once you start working in your field, you will be working all the time for a while. And dealing with a puppy then will be very difficult. 

The questions really are, how busy will you be THIS year. The first year after you get your puppy is the most important. LOTS of classes and training and building the bond. If you put a good foundation, and just keep going back and going back to classes this year. The training for your dog will still be necessary, but your dog will be pretty good by the time you take him away to college.

But again, what about THIS year? Are you on teams, in sports, going to take trips with your class? Or are you anti-social and will spend all the time that you are not in class with your puppy?

Generally speaking getting a puppy while in college _is _a bad idea. College students want to party, and go on trips, and are not necessarily the most responsible organisms in the universe. They generally have limited funds, and dogs and especially puppies cost money. It will cost more to rent with a puppy, it will cost veterinary care, training, food, and any repairs that are necessary because of your puppy. 

College students are not always the most patient of people, and they tend to resent something that keeps them from doing exactly what they want when they want to do it. 

That you are asking either means you are really thoughtful and plan everything out beforehand considering all ends, or because you actually have reservations. 

A 12 - 16 month old GSD, is large, energetic, and intelligent. They have more requirements than an adult GSD. If you do stuff with them, they will find stuff to do on their own, and often that isn't good stuff. Bored, under-exercised puppies are likely to bark excessively, dig, destroy crates, carpets, walls, etc., and can also develop behavioral problems. 

So you have to really be honest about the time and commitment that you are willing to put forth, that you will have, and then make a decision. 

Blanket statements never cover everyone. There will always be outliers. For example, college students will not have enough time or money for an adolescent GSD. There will be a few people who will actually make that statement untrue. But on the whole, it is a true statement.


----------



## Banana-Man (Jul 13, 2014)

selzer said:


> It depends on what kind of person you are and how much money you have.
> 
> I worked full time and went to school full time and commuted 2 hours each day: 30 minutes to work, 1:10 minutes to school, 50 minutes home. At the very last quarter I added a puppy, and I did not do right by that pup. I should've waited.
> 
> ...


Now I'm very torn. I'm technically not "anti-social" but I'm quite an introvert. Believe it or not, I have never been to a single party and I only have a year of high school left. I would spend a lot of time at home with my dog. My biggest concern is whether an appartment would be appropriate for a big dogs?


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Banana-Man said:


> Now I'm very torn. I'm technically not "anti-social" but I'm quite an introvert. Believe it or not, I have never been to a single party and I only have a year of high school left. I would spend a lot of time at home with my dog. My biggest concern is whether an appartment would be appropriate for a big dogs?


I understand it's difficult to find an apartment that will accept a GSD. They are on the BSL list.


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

My opinion is having a GSD in undergraduate college is not do-able. the 'college experience' like someone before said is too time consuming (and unavoidable in my opinion). Right now I'm in graduate college and find having a dog manageable. compared to undergrad there's less class time, at least for me, and spending time on the college experience is way less important to everyone. I cannot imagine walking a hyper GSD puppy at 7 in the morning with a hangover, little sleep, and hours of class ahead which would be inevitable as an undergrad.

also in your case as a first time dog owner I would advise against a german shepherd. I had 18 years total experience with 2 rottweilers my parents had growing up and still raising my guy has been challenging. my experience with my GSD so far, along with being fun and loyal and funny, are emotional, headstrong, and expensive to maintain. between swallowing chicken bones, getting giardia, getting panosteitis, worm and tic preventative, vaccinations, trainers/school, pet fees in housing, the list goes on and the dollars flow out. 

so in summary no! I would not get one now. at least have a year of college experience before you consider again. I would consider a small dog at that point as well. I'm glad you asked, and in the end it is your decision.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Banana-Man said:


> Now I'm very torn. I'm technically not "anti-social" but I'm quite an introvert. Believe it or not, I have never been to a single party and I only have a year of high school left. I would spend a lot of time at home with my dog. My biggest concern is whether an appartment would be appropriate for a big dogs?


Well, A GSD will lay around and do nothing in a 200'x400' pen if no one is out there tossing the ball. With a GSD, the space you have is not the issue, it is what you do with the dog. If you have a small place and no yard, then you need to find somewhere to take your dog for exercise. You said you are willing to run with the dog 1 or 2 times per day. That's great. Also teach him to run alongside a bicycle and use time between studdies to exercise with the dog. It pumps the blood into your brain and the breaks will make the studying you do more effective. 

But being realistic, will you be able to do this sun or rain or snow, when you have finals coming, when there is a football game, etc.?

There really are enough things to do when you are away at college, that being tied down to a young dog, might not be as sweet as it sounds. It is not always easy to have something terribly dependent on you.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I would wait until you've spent at least one year in college. I'm not going to tell you no flat out because I got my current dog a bit before my senior year of college (and had my previous dog the year before that). Generally, it is not a good idea. 

But if you are able to create balance between the financial, physical, and time intensive responsibilities to an animal with time spent networking with other people and attending classes, student meetings, labs, and everything else then it could be doable. 

I would definitely consider adopting an older (2+ years) dog. The only reason I got a puppy was because I got enough credits done to only need a few hours of class each semester my senior year. Between that and a job, it was intense, but I swung it pretty well because I was determined and I wasn't at all concerned about turning down invitations to parties to stay home with my pup instead. 

Really much of it will depend on how truly determined you are to take care of the pup. The scientific fields can be difficult (I spent a few years as a Biochem engineering major with a place in my university's lab), so taking on further responsibility is something I would consider deeply. I've had to do more 3am zombie walks for the puppy than I care to remember. But it will end up being a matter of priorities and making sure you don't overload yourself. Because if you get a dog during college, you WILL make sacrifices, in time, energy, money, and social life.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Banana-Man said:


> My biggest concern is whether an appartment would be appropriate for a big dogs?


Haha, sorry just caught this one and it made me laugh a little. Kaiju lives in a 420 sq ft apartment with me and is happy as a clam. I get him out to exercise every day. We go to agility classes, go hiking and biking, go and walk in new places, and I have a huge arsenal of puzzles, toys, and games we play inside to keep him occupied. Keeping a Shepherd stimulated is less a question of space and more a question of effort.


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

What's so different from college and working a typical 9-5 with a social life?

Lectures don't take up that much time. Almost every class has power point slides for you to download. I got A's in a couple of classes with literally attending two lectures other than test days. Labs take up time depending on the class. No way you would be at school 9-5 every day of the week. 

An 8 week pup would be very very hard work. A 6 month old would be hard work but doable. The hard part is getting the dog to leave you alone so you can study. Professors don't care if you show up. College is all about studying. Can you read and throw a ball at the same time? Can you provide an hour of good exercise? Don't listen to anyone who says you need to devote half your day to a dog. That's dumb. 


This coming from someone who graduated with a degree in microbiology. Of course I went to university of Oklahoma and I'm sure an ivy league school's workload is more than what I experienced.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Get the cat.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ace leave in a 1 bedroom apt with me and he is doing just fine . I exercise him 2x daily about 15 minutes walk and 30 minutes free runs on the grass morning and evening. Around 10 minutes obedience training. Twice a week we go to a park with my co worker and his puppy Max. They would just go at it until exhausted. I think its about giving him enough exercise and mental stimulation.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

simba405 said:


> What's so different from college and working a typical 9-5 with a social life?
> 
> Lectures don't take up that much time. Almost every class has power point slides for you to download. I got A's in a couple of classes with literally attending two lectures other than test days. Labs take up time depending on the class. No way you would be at school 9-5 every day of the week.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's gonna depend on the college. At mine, if you missed more than three classes, you failed. Period. You had to show up, you had to copy EVERYTHING the professor said because there were no powerpoints or online copies, and you had better commit every sentence to memory because the tests were often either fill in the blank or working calc/chem/bio problems through several sheets of paper so you better know what you were doing. Several of my professors would have 5-6 question tests. But the questions were long, complex problems. And if you didn't get every part right, you failed the entire problem. Which means a lot when there are only a few other problems. 

We were also expected to spend 10-15 hours per week MINIMUM in the lab. Plus, if you wanted to network at all, you spent your time working at other labs. Besides my own classes and class-required labs, I spent 10-15 hours per week in a graduate staffed research lab helping with their projects. 

It very well could be different at other colleges. But I would say go for at least a year so he knows what he's up against. It could be professors who post all their powerpoints and don't care if you show up. It could be professors that will fail you out of their program at the drop of a hat. In Ivy League schools, I'm assuming towards a more difficult academic career.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

The work load at any of the schools mentioned, with that type of major, is going to be astronomically heavy. Time spent in class will only be a small fraction of the time you will need to put in to doing well enough to remain a student. Between research, studying and lectures you are looking at way more than a 9-5 job. 

Yes, the puppy you like so much right now will be a year old by the time you leave for college. But be aware that raising a GSD is an up and down experience, rather than a straight line of ever decreasing neediness on the part of the dog, with a corresponding ever increasing independence at the same time. You go through fits and starts where the puppy is wonderful and never causes a moments concern and then you ave have weeks or months where no matter much training you have put in, the puppy reacts has if it has never been anywhere or done anything. The universally accepted belief is that the GSD is a breed slow to mature mentally, and often aren't considered settled "adults" until they are 2 or 3 years old. Do you really think you can keep up with the demands of freshman year at say, MIT, and also deal with an 18 month old dog going through a rebellious stage? 

The next serious consideration you have to deal with is housing. It is very, very, very difficult to find a rental that will take a GSD. And that is when the owner in question is a mature, working adult with an excellent history as a renter, with a dog that has an excellent history of being well behaved. The folks that own the rentals in college towns are familiar with how responsible most 18 year old students are. You could be the most responsible guy around, and they won't care because their experience tells them you aren't mature enough to be responsible for a big dog of a breed that can be difficult. Yes, you can always buy rather than rent. But the cost of buying even a studio condo in any of the areas you have mentioned would be prohibitively expensive, unless your parents are very, very wealthy. Even if you were able to buy a condo, you might still run into a breed and/or weight restriction list maintained by the condo board. So you would have to buy a house, which is even harder to find in a college town and even more expensive. 

The last point that I think is important is the fact that up until you played with this puppy, you wanted a cat. There is such a world of difference between a cat and a GSD that you can't even compare the experiences of keeping one as a pet. If your natural inclination (absent playing with a cute puppy) was to get a cat, then a GSD is not what you're ready for or really interested in. That might change as you grow and mature. Or it might not. Just about everyone likes to play with a cute puppy that is interactive. But don't let your enjoyment of that experience lead you to believe that any obstacle can be overcome in order to experience more of that puppy love. 

Get a cat. Go play with some kittens and find out that they are just as playful and interactive as a puppy. Just in a different way. Please. Don't get a puppy at this point in your life. Now is not the time, and it wouldn't be fair to the puppy/dog and it wouldn't be fair to you.
Sheilah


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

No you should not get a GSD right now. I would not place a pup to a person in your situation


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Banana-Man said:


> I (hopefully, if my interests don't change) will be majoring in molecular-bio and physics. I'll be applying to 4 good schools and a safe school; Harvard, Yale, MIT, and Stanford. The safe school (I hope I don't have to go there) is UCB.
> 
> I don't really expect myself to study a whole lot.


edit: no I can't do this


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Merciel - just shake your head and laugh at youthful arrogance. It's amusing to say the least


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Merciel said:


> edit: no I can't do this


Aw, Mericel I was hoping for an awesome retort to that exact sentence, specifically from you. Oh well....my day just got a little disappointing. lol ;-)


----------



## Katos_Mom (Jan 2, 2014)

internet troll mayhaps?


Get a cat, or better yet....volunteer at a local animal shelter when you have time, and give those animals some much needed lovin'.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

qbchottu said:


> Merciel - just shake your head and laugh at youthful arrogance. It's amusing to say the least


That is... certainly one response. 

Another would be that if this were an actual prospective student, and not someone who is fantastically delusional and/or straight trolling, I would note that I could not handle a _hamster_ my freshman year.

I mean that literally. I had a hamster, I could not take care of that hamster, and if that $5 hamster from a mall pet shop hadn't up and died on me within a couple of weeks of coming home, I would have had to REHOME A HAMSTER.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Yep))))) or an internet dreamer. Small 17000 sq ft apt, lmao


----------



## CroMacster (Oct 23, 2013)

Banana-Man said:


> I probably can groom her a few times a week, would that be too little to maintain a clean and hairless apartment?
> Thanks for your help guys.


Hah! good one!

They don't call them german shedders for no reason. You'll find hair everywhere. You'll find hair in your lab equipment....that's kept in the lab at school. No matter how much you brush and vacuum.

From my personal experience, having a dog while in college is a bit of a stretch. Dogs thrive on a schedule. My college experience was anything but scheduled. I wanted a dog through most of college, but I am sure as **** glad that I waited until my life was a little more stable than being a student. And this doesn't even begin to touch upon the financial obligation.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Boy, this is entertainment @ it's best. 

Yes, get the dog, leave it with your parents to contend with, if you go away to school. A 17,000 sq. ft. football field is plenty of room until your on "doo doo pick-up duty," then it can be exercise for the human too. Let's assume your a cat person, for just a moment.. We can convert you, just give us a chance to explain the difference between a kitty cat who is no trouble at all, and a "German Shepherd who can and will destroy your home and your car on the same day," _for example if left unattended and untrained._ 

Selzer, I loved your post !!!

SGCSG


----------



## DJMac (Jun 16, 2014)

I'd say go for it. Puppies are time consuming but I am able to work a 9-5, spend a substantial amount of time with my gf daily, and still provide good training and exercise for my 6 month old GSD. No I don't didn't pay to go to a "professional" dog trainer either. I watched hours & hours of dog training videos on Youtube and it is working out perfectly for me.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sehrgut, I wouldn't generalize so quickly. 

I knew somebody who returned a shelter cat because the thing refused to poop anywhere but his kitchen sink. He would go downstairs for coffee in the morning and find the gift in there. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

selzer said:


> Well, A GSD will lay around and do nothing in a 200'x400' pen if no one is out there tossing the ball.


I guess that depends on the GSD. Mine will bark non stop from boredom and drag whatever he can through the fence/crate to entertain himself. And THEN torture the cat and other dogs until I get him out for exercise.

I think it's very misleading to start off with that sentence. German Shepherds with drive will find ways to entertain themselves.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jax08 said:


> I guess that depends on the GSD. Mine will bark non stop from boredom and drag whatever he can through the fence/crate to entertain himself. And THEN torture the cat and other dogs until I get him out for exercise.
> 
> I think it's very misleading to start off with that sentence. German Shepherds with drive will find ways to entertain themselves.


Ok. So you are saying, get the puppy leave it in your 17000 sq. ft apartment, and everything will be hunky dory. 

What I was saying is that having a yard or a kennel and putting the dog out there will not necessarily give the dog the exercise it needs. 

My girls run back and forth with the other dogs and get plenty of exercise without me out there cracking the whip or throwing a ball. So why not encourage this guy to get 2 dogs or 3? Then they will exercise themselves.

If the young dog does not have the mental and physical exercise it needs, it will indeed entertain itself, and it doesn't have to be working lines to be a royal pain in the backside either.


----------



## Banana-Man (Jul 13, 2014)

I just realized I made a huge typo, I meant 1,700 sq feet not 17,000 sq feet. Wouldn't that be a bit too small for a shepherd?


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Banana-Man said:


> I just realized I made a huge typo, I meant 1,700 sq feet not 17,000 sq feet. Wouldn't that be a bit too small for a shepherd?


I'm still LOLing at 1700 sq ft being small....


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sad that instead of answering questions pertaining to dogs, a bunch of posters can't get over the fact that maybe this kid is smarter than them and can get into an ivy league school. Or maybe he's more privilege and live in a bigger house. 

The size of where you live doesn't matter. No one actually exercises their dog inside. That's done outside. What matters is your level of commitment.


----------



## gsdrobert (Jul 13, 2014)

simba405 said:


> Sad that instead of answering questions pertaining to dogs, a bunch of posters can't get over the fact that maybe this kid is smarter than them and can get into an ivy league school. Or maybe he's more privilege and live in a bigger house.
> 
> The size of where you live doesn't matter. No one actually exercises their dog inside. That's done outside. What matters is your level of commitment.


I would agree that the size of the home isn't important so long as your level of commitment is high. But going to an ivy league school full time, with a miniature biochemistry lab in your apartment. I can't imagine the stress they would be under. Then add a GSD puppy that needs to be trained and raised, and will likely have several training issues like all of us have had at some point. 

To me that seems like a lot of stress when you should be focusing on your ivy league education that will support you for the rest of your life. It can surely be done, just like they could decide they want a child right now, but WHY NOT JUST WAIT.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

gsdrobert said:


> I would agree that the size of the home isn't important so long as your level of commitment is high. But going to an ivy league school full time, with a miniature biochemistry lab in your apartment. I can't imagine the stress they would be under. Then add a GSD puppy that needs to be trained and raised, and will likely have several training issues like all of us have had at some point.
> 
> To me that seems like a lot of stress when you should be focusing on your ivy league education that will support you for the rest of your life. It can surely be done, just like they could decide they want a child right now, but WHY NOT JUST WAIT.


Looking back, my biggest prohibitive factor would have been the unpredictability of my schedule. There were days when I really couldn't get back to my apartment for 10-12 hours, especially living off campus... and especially in the areas that the OP is looking at schools in. I usually wouldn't know ahead of time when that would happen, either.


----------



## gsdrobert (Jul 13, 2014)

LoveEcho said:


> Looking back, my biggest prohibitive factor would have been the unpredictability of my schedule. There were days when I really couldn't get back to my apartment for 10-12 hours, especially living off campus... and especially in the areas that the OP is looking at schools in. I usually wouldn't know ahead of time when that would happen, either.


Yea. Lol nothing like coming home to a crated dog that couldn't hold it any longer and Is now covered in sh*t.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

you've been temporarily charmed by a shepherd puppy, and although nobody can say for sure, if you think of all the possible uncertainties in your first year of college, I'm sure you'll make the mature decision and decide against bringing her/him (your spell check could not decide, lol?), home, cause you must be a very intelligent kid if you're gettin' into those schools. 

ps...when you have an animal, you are responsible for another life, and if things go south in any way whatsoever, it's always the dog who pays. wait until you're in a stable position in your life, so you never have to be responsible for that.

jmho.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think the kid is maybe asking if an apartment in general would be small? I live in a 1500 sq ft home with 4 dogs and a cat. Seems like plenty of room to me. 

The issue is that we all think, all of use that went to college even one not ivy league, that you are underestimating the amount of work needed to achieve your goals in college. As a parent of a kid your age, I would strongly urge you to focus on school, do great things, and then get a German Shepherd.


----------



## Snapdragon (Jul 1, 2014)

My opinion is not to do it in this situation. German Shepherds can be a handful for anyone, and this sounds kind of like you haven't thought it through as much as just saw her and thought she was great (understandable, as they can be so charming!). Not only do German Shepherds need exercise, they need training. As a breed, they have highly developed work drives, and if they don't have something to stimulate that on a regular basis, they could become very distructive and a lot to handle, especially for someone who doesn't know or have experience with the breed. 

Also, housing is easier said than done. Trust me when I say it is VERY difficult to find housing that allows GSDs, as they're considered a threat because of the company insurance.

Be sure to take into account the time, as well. For instance, even if you're not studying, are you prepared to have to go home earlier than all your friends from parties just so you can let her out? If for some reason you can't get back, what is she going to do? 

I'm leaning towards going with the original cat plan, if we want to be completely honest and realistic. If your question is referring to wether she would do ok in an apartment, I think it could be ok if you could find a place who would take her. People have done more with less, I'm sure. If you're committed to it, you make it work. But considering all the factors that might not be the biggest issue you have. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

The daughter of one of my best friends just finished her freshman year at MIT. Since we live outside of Boston, we got together with her a couple of times during the school year. Every time we saw her she was exhausted and told us she barely had time to sleep. So no, I do not think it would be a good time for your to get a puppy.

Moreover, I strongly suspect that all of the schools you mentioned *require* you to live in the dorms freshman year. Even if I am wrong and it is not an absolute requirement, you should not underestimate the impact not living in a dorm (and having to take care of a puppy) will have on your social life. If you are introverted it is even more important for you to live with other students, since you do not make friends easily.

Also, although I haven't been part of the Boston/Cambridge rental market since I was a student 30+ years ago, I suspect you're going to need a mighty big budget to find a 1,700 square foot apartment in Boston or Cambridge. (If you are really looking for a 17,000 square foot apartment you will need to be a billionaire)  

Finally (and I say this without knowing anything about your background or your qualifications) unless you have already won a Pulitzer prize or a MacArthur Genius grant I would strongly suggest you apply to a couple of more schools. The schools you have mentioned are *extraordinarily* competitive to get into. Even if you have top grades, outstanding SAT scores, and are the president of your high school class getting accepted is something of a long shot. College applications are cheap (particularly if you can afford a 1,700 square foot apartment in Cambridge).


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

^ good post.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banana-Man said:


> I (hopefully, if my interests don't change) will be majoring in molecular-bio and physics. I'll be applying to 4 good schools and a safe school; Harvard, Yale, MIT, and Stanford. The safe school (I hope I don't have to go there) is UCB.
> 
> I don't really expect myself to study a whole lot. Yes, I'll be a college student but I'll still have lots of time to spend with her. My main concern is that would an apartment be to small for a German Shepard? I probably can groom her a few times a week, would that be too little to maintain a clean and hairless apartment? I have a mini lab in my room, would she jump on the desk and break stuff?
> 
> Thanks for your help guys.


I think for the moment you should not get a dog. Maybe when you get settled somewhere and you have your routine down and you figure things out more. But right now you are doing a whole lot of moving around, you are in this apartment, then you'll be back in the house, then in another apartment when you leave for college. For any dog that is a lot of stress. Not to mention the puppy stages are extrememly stressful alone, adding freshman year at college is going to tear you apart. I know you say you don't see yourself studying that much, for whatever reason, but I think you will end up doing more than you realize. 

And to just clear one thing up... you will NEVER have a hairless anything so long as you own a GSD.... ever. LOL. It's true. Brush all you want, groom all you want.. they shed.. a lot. 

Back on track.. If I were you, I'd put a dog on your dream list when you are ready, have the time and are financially stable enough own one. I can say that the first 2 years will likely be your most expensive and trying. This isn't a breed you can just expect to entertain itself or ignore while you find friends, study, date, party, etc. It will need you.. it is like having a child. 

Now that doesn't mean you can't have a cat... entirely different story.. they do in fact entertain themselves especially with the right breed and you don't have to be around near as much..


----------

